# Aktuelle Dorschfänge in der Ostsee?



## sanda (29. September 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
ich erstelle einfach mal einen Thread, in dem ihr eure Fangergebnisse reinschreiben können, wo auf was, wann und wieviel ihr gefangen habt von unserem beliebten Dorsch!?:vik:

Dann muss nicht jeder einen eigenen Thread eröffnen und fragen, so wie ich es auch gemacht habe!:q#q

Gruss
sanda


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge in der Ostsee?*

Netter Versuch |rolleyes! *Guckst du hier!!!*


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge in der Ostsee?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch |rolleyes! *Guckst du hier!!!*


 


Also,ich sehe da nix.#c

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Torskfisk (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge in der Ostsee?*

Also ich versuch datt auch nochmal.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

oder hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61470


damit müßte datt klappen#c


----------

